# Omg, Please Help!!!



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Keep him on a leash when you take him outside.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Golden Retriever + outside = Dirty House.

Like Brandy's Mom said, keep him on lease outside and perhaps confine him from the other dogs inside except for designated play time - then keep him on a leash during that period, also. You can't let your little dogs get hurt by a big puppy. Do you use a crate? Forget the puppy pads. Teach your pup to go to the door or whimper (or something) when he wants to go out. All puppy pads do is teach him that going inside is okay.

Oh, welcome to the forum. We do so love to tell people what to do.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

whoa... he is a dog.. and a puppy at that.. training pads?.. are those like diapers?... lol.. very predictible.. and puppys like dirt.. 
you may not really be a match for a golden retriever pup.. they can be very high energy..good ones don't have a mean bone in their body, but they can be a lot of dog...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ummmmmm...I think I know what dirt is.... X's 6..... I agree with the walking him on a leash..... As for the others dogs...Im sure gummy is trying to play and cant understand why they wont play back...Mine are always pulling collars etc.....Keep him away from the other dogs...Im thinking you didnt do alot of research on the golden breed...... They love water and most love dirt... better yet Mudd.....and Need TONS of exercise...........


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You scared me with that title  If you don't want Gummy to roll around in the dirt, do as Brandy's mom said and put him on a leash to go potty. Or at least be out there with him so you can shoo him away from muddy areas. Keep a towel at the door and wipe his feet before he comes in. You could even use some baby diaper wipes on his paws if it really concerns you. Your house is never going to be spotless, but there is no reason it has to be filthy, either 

Gummy is too old for potty pads. He isn't going to learn to go outside if you let him go on potty pads in the house... so I'd stop using them and that will solve the destruction problem.

I think you just didn't realize what you were in for when you got a golden puppy. They can be a handful!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

You scared me also with the title I agree with everyone above and I myself plan on doing the same...keeping my Katie on a leash when we are outside. If shes using the bathroom in our backyard I want to keep her away from the garden area....it has dirt.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> You scared me also with the title I agree with everyone above and I myself plan on doing the same...keeping my Katie on a leash when we are outside. If shes using the bathroom in our backyard I want to keep her away from the garden area....it has dirt.


It works really well as a bathroom training method! The second we take Augie out on a leash in the backyard, he pees and poops (if he needs to). There's no fooling around


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats exactly what I wanted to hear...Thanxs


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Golden is leashed outside. I don't even HAVE a yard. Believe me it can be done. He is just playing w/your Maltese, but you need to take him to the park to play with other big dogs. Crate him and use baby gates to keep him separate from the others until he learns/matures some. Wearing him out good at the park will help too.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well I don't mean to be the carrier of bad news, but some never really out grow the roughness when it comes to smaller dogs and cats, they don't mean to hurt but it does bring out there prey drives if they are intact with them. You may have to keep them seperated for awhile for the safety of the smaller dogs. My neighbors have a small dog and Kody goes wacko over him, if it sits still all is well, but once that dog moves Kody moves. They won't hurt them intentionally, it is just do too there size and there rough players sometimes. On the other hand, i've seen a 4 pound dog chase Kody.....lol

As far as playing in dirt...lol, the more dirt the better and they will roll in lots of things as well, my female likes to hit the deer crap...lol, then prances out of the woods with head held high and so proud of herself. lol There covering up there scent is why they do this. Leash as already mentioned will help this, but they will always hit the mud and the dirt, there a working breed and mud and dirt is very much a part of what they were bred for.

As far as making your house dirtier, that is a training issue! They are what you make them, they do not pop out perfect and need lots of training and exercise. 

In the puppy stages they are a handful, but once fully trained you have one of the best dogs ever! Sounds like ya got a typical golden pup to me.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Forget puppy pads, I bought some never used them, (you can have them) Bella destroyed them, while we did not use the leash method, we always said it loud and clear, "go potty" and opened the door and took her out, frequently... When they go outside reward!!!


I would recomment the crate, along with the leash so you don't have the mud episodes, at this age if your dog is outside it should only be to go potty... 

Ours only took a week and we only had 5 accidents. She's 3 months old so yours should learn quick.

I would keep the new puppy away from the other 2 dogs, golden puppies love to bite and chew, it's part of the puppy stage so that may frigthen the other 2. Instead I would take all 3 on walks to the park so they learn to be together but not biting etc.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I bought puppy pads at first but before I could use them I realized that it would just teach him its OK to go in the house, so back to Wal-Mart they went...lol.

As for the dirt... I don't really see the big deal...unless you dont have a vaccuum. Dirt washes... Tucker LOVES to play in the gardens (not dirt, but mulch) and yeah he gets dirty, but I keep a towel by the door and clean him off.

I also agree with the leash thing if you're that concerned.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

My advice would to just bring him out on the leash if you're in a hurry and you don't really have time to clean him off or just let him play and clean him off when you get it. It shouldn't be too much of a problem if you keep a towel by the door, in the cupboard, hanging up etc. 

I don't plan on using puppy pads on the advice of the board. I now see that it doesn't teach them anything. 

Good luck with your pup! I think it's something we all must go through to reach that wonderful mature dog.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

*you mean like this?*

Dogs get houses dirty--A golden loves to play in dirt....


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/pictures/1/2/2/8/Picture069.jpg


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

njb, that picture is priceless!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree....with a leash, you can teach him EXACTLY where you want him to go potty each time.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh--my white bed spread is gray now--in fact it is not even on my bed anymore. I don't mind the mud--I do mind when she does that then sneaks in the house to dry off on MY bed. 

Goldens=dirt.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

If ours gets in the mud etc, I just pick her up and take her right to the bath tub and rinse her out, no shampo, or anything just water and dry...

Now I wonder if I can still pick her up 3 months from now...


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

You've got a golden puppy and you are worried about dirt?????

This is what to do:

Buy the best quality vacuum cleaner you can afford.
Invest in a new mop and bucket and plenty of floor cleaner.
Have a "dirt Trapper" [large size] door mat.
Keep towels etc. right by the door for when pup comes in.
Have a hosepipe and outdoor wash area for cleaning pup before entry[we have hot water piped to ours].
Train your dogs not to go on furnature.

Seriously, if you supervise the potty sessions you can keep your pup out of the mud, especially if you fill in/cover muddy areas in your garden with gravel or bark chippings or similar.
BUT goldens do love mud and water, they also love to roll, particulaly in something smelly [fox poo is a favourite here!] so if you are a really house proud person you are in for a lot of cleaning!

Millies latest trick is to jump in the cattle water troughs in the fields we walk in. She lays down in the water- just her head sticking out. This is ok if the water is clean, but some of the troughs have not been used for a while and are full of smelly green goo......


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I totally agree. With a dog, and i have 2, you need to vaccuum everyday!! I do mean everyday. I have a dyson and love it!! I bought it because of having dogs with dirt and dog hair. If you release a dog freely out the door in a fenced in yard, they are going to find dirt. The only way to prevent this is to take him/her on a leash. I DON'T believe you teach them where to go potty on a leash and they will only go there even when loose. Dogs are going to go where they have access outside in my past experiences. If you only want one part of your yard used for potty, then each time you go out you need to leash your dog. Good luck!! :wavey:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ummmmmmm think Abbie loves the mudd/dirt.....


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

Those pictures are priceless. How do they feel about baths?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that the original poster hasn't been back? Maybe we scared him/her off. I sure hope not! But you get a retriever and you've got to expect to have a little mud. In my opinion, a muddy golden puppy -- with that sweet, satisfied look on its face -- is just about the cutest thing on earth!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I had noticed the original poster has not been back--maybe the mud scared her off? 

Sometimes Golden pups are too cute for their own good and lots of people do not research the breed before they get a puppy. As we know--Goldens were breed to LOVE water, with mud being the side effect of that love.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Z loves the dirt too. Even if the lawn is nice and green (no mud), she will create a huge mess by pulling the grass out with her mouth, while digging the dirt out with her paws! The sight is not pretty but we have learned to love her and accept her favourite "past time".


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe it was the pictures of Abbie that scared her off......


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That was too sweet to scare anyone off!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I have issues with the mud!! I am a clean freak!! but like I said before you can always rinse them out outside and dry... No biggie... the new stuff I noticed is the dog hair!! its everywhere!!!!! I've never seen so much dog hair come out of a puppy...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> I have issues with the mud!! I am a clean freak!! but like I said before you can always rinse them out outside and dry... No biggie... the new stuff I noticed is the dog hair!! its everywhere!!!!! I've never seen so much dog hair come out of a puppy...



Just wait until she's older LOL


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

*Buy the best quality vacuum cleaner you can afford (with pet accessories)
Invest in a new mop and bucket and plenty of floor cleaner.
Have a "dirt Trapper" [large size] door mat.
Keep towels etc. right by the door for when pup comes in.
Have a hosepipe and outdoor wash area for cleaning pup before entry [we link a shower to the kitchen sick for warm water)
Train your dogs not to go on furniture (since June she only made it on my settee ONCE).*
Wow Goldencity thanks for the above WE HAVE IT ALL AND MORE, now I truly believe you have one of Amber’s twin at your house LOL!!! (joke)

BEFORE!! I love that! It is so cute, just like I always used to love seeing my daughter as a toddler covered in food!!!









AFTER!! Yes, it is really the same dog, lol!! Once dried mud actually cleans up pretty easily – the lucky pup simply gets an extra groom – they try all the tricks in the book don’t they!!!









LaurJen you are quite right:
“I think you just didn't realize what you were in for when you got a golden puppy. They can be a handful!” We made exactly the same mistake (did not do much research) all we knew is that we wanted a puppy and we had picked the date (during my 6 weeks summer holiday). Boy what a big mistake! The result is that I have been constantly reading and learning since June 06 and still am!!! Thanks to forum like this though it is not as boring as reading endless report from the Internet/books. 

I can truly say that I learn something new everyday so koko0830 if we managed whilst still working and daughter going to school so can you. I hope you have extra help at home. We have even trained Amber to play in mud etc.. on the opposite area of her potty place. I simply couldn’t have her playing in mud that she poos and pees in/on everyday.

If you love your puppy you will do anything for him/her... I know you will.


----------



## koko0830 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow! Thank you so much for all of you advice. I now take him potty with a leash and he's pretty good with it. Thank you! I'm new to this forum and didn't expect there to be so many replies! Lol! Thank you!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Hope you come back often. We'd like to get to know you and Gummy better!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Koko0830!! Been off with the flu (and my daughter too)!!!

How about some pics of Gummy to cheer us up!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Wait until the raid the cat box in the middle of the night and bring their prize back to bed with you. 

Gotta have a sense of humor with a Golden in the house!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Hopufully Koko0830 is busy spending lots of time and working hard with the puppy (a hand full at that age)... I guess not easy to go online everyday when you are learning and trying to apply what you have learned, heard, read as quick as possible...


----------



## Yogi's Momma (Dec 21, 2006)

My 5 month golden is a disaster in the yard. He LOVES dirt! Typical.haha. He's very light, so its pretty funny to see his snout all black! You just have to laugh. Theyre hilarious. Our dog digs holes, pulls out the vegi garden, you name it, he's a handful, but thats why we love him. Never a dull moment with him around


----------

